# Dunsmuir gathering 2014?



## West (Jun 24, 2014)

I've heard good things about Dunsmuir gatherings! And bad things about Dunsmuir gatherings! But I really wanna go swap lame train shit and homemade junk with old timers and yuppies and reminisce about old times that I wasn't a part of.

But seriously can't find any info on when the 2014 gathering is, got any info for me? Are they hosted by Black Butte Center for Railroad Culture?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 25, 2014)

the only gathering ive been to was the 2003 gathering which was pretty amazing. i heard it all went downhill after that, and that they stopped doing in 2005 i think. although i haven't followed much since then, it's very possible the people at black butte picked it up. i don't know any more than that though, sorry!


----------



## West (Jun 25, 2014)

Fuck oh well. I guess I'll just go to BBRC! Thanks Matt


----------



## Foman (Jun 27, 2014)

Last year there was hobo Olympics in black butte. I didn't go but i think they might do it again this year.


----------



## West (Jul 3, 2014)

http://bbcrc.org/news.shtml

Looks like BBCRC took over the railroad days, it was 13-15 this year and I MISSED IT


----------

